# I did it!! Oberon ordered 3/6 It's shipped 3/10!



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

I just ordered my first Oberon. I was sure I'd get DaVinci in Saddle but when I saw the Wild Roses in black well...I was hooked! So, I ordered it.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You will *Love* it!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations!  Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to admit, I'm THIS close to ordering that one myself. I have it sitting in the shopping cart at the moment. It's gorgeous!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

OH I love that one too, but I also love the davinci in saddle and the butterfly in blue and, and, and, ...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I really like the Black Roses- but I'm apprehensive to order anything this weekend, due to the fact that Oberon has stated that some things that may appear on the website, will not actually be available after mid next week.

Id hate to fall in love with/order a cover, only to be told "oops sorry we aren't manufacturing that cover/color combo....."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> OH I love that one too, but I also love the davinci in saddle and the butterfly in blue and, and, and, ...


I've been tempted by the da Vinci for some time. As a matter of fact I've just been waiting to order until I found out what the 3rd color would be. But then they made this black rose cover. <sigh> I've been doing so good lately too....


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

pomlover2586 said:


> I really like the Black Roses- but I'm apprehensive to order anything this weekend, due to the fact that Oberon has stated that some things that may appear on the website, will not actually be available after mid next week.
> 
> Id hate to fall in love with/order a cover, only to be told "oops sorry we aren't manufacturing that cover/color combo....."


Wow - well I sure hope that since the Black Roses was just put up on the site that they won't tell it's unavailable. I guess if that happens it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! I don't even really like the wild roses design, but it is simply stunning in black and I have to admit that I am tempted!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous! 

DramaMom, I sure hope they keep that one and that you receive it soon so you can immediately post pics to share with us


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Neo said:


> Wow! I don't even really like the wild roses design, but it is simply stunning in black and I have to admit that I am tempted!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> DramaMom, I sure hope they keep that one and that you receive it soon so you can immediately post pics to share with us


I didn't like it either really until I saw the black!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered it too. If this is one they change and they cancel the order, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to see pictures.  I wish they made more covers for the dx.  I STILL have a bunch of k2 covers, more than i need.  My latest is the cole haan ruby sugar and I love it.  It goes well with the lilly skin too, although I didn't think it would.  I should learn how to post pictures and try to sell a few of my covers.  One I never even opened.  Octo cherry blossoms I think.
Paula ny


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just ordered it too. If this is one they change and they cancel the order, it wasn't meant to be.


YAY!!! I can't imagine why they would put up a bunch of new photos only to remove them. Seems like a lot of extra work. I figured when they said what's up there may not be there, it had to do with the stuff they hadn't yet changed. But, if they tell me the Black Roses isn't available then I'll have to accept that.


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

I just got notice that my Oberon in Wild Roses (black) has been shipped today.  I can't wait to get it!!!!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I am eyeing this one too. Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Really looking forward to seeing the pictures of this one!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

sounds great. I also like in the  black and in red as well. Oh so many covers to choose from.  Your going to love it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine shipped today! I'm so excited. I have been expecting some sort of cancellation notice all week.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pics of the black wild roses cover.  You both must post some.  I wil live vicariously through yours.  If I were ordering another Oberon cover today, it would be this one.


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

It came today! That was super fast.  But I only live a little over 100 miles from Santa Rosa. 

Here are some pictures - my camera wasn't cooperating today.

I also got the Agatha Crimson e-reader bag from Borsa Bella.
















Close up & Full cover (sorry for the yucky photo)
















Just the bag


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

It is really beautiful.  And the BB bag is a beauty too, what skin did you get?


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> It is really beautiful. And the BB bag is a beauty too, what skin did you get?


I had a skin already - doesn't match. It's the Plaid Flower from decalgirl. I may get one in roses later but not sure.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

DramaMom said:


> It came today! That was super fast.  But I only live a little over 100 miles from Santa Rosa.
> 
> Here are some pictures - my camera wasn't cooperating today.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! It's absolutely stunning!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Love those roses in black it's. The Oberon pictures doesn't do any justice. And it seems posting them on here you really get a much better look. I love looking at all the pictures they give you a better idea to what they'll look like. thanks for posting.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Which skin in roses, is it from Decal Girl? the nice thing about the black, is really any skin will go with it. One of my favorite ones from Decal girl is called Orient, I think it would look amazing with this cover.

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19079


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not a floral pattern-loving guy, but that black rose is beautiful.


----------

